# Impaired transit and Tolerance Of Intestinal Gas In The Irritable Bowel Syndrome



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

IN: Gut 2001 JanIMPAIRED TRANSIT AND TOLERANCE OF INTESTINAL GAS IN THE IRRITABLE BOWEL SYNDROME.Serra J, Azpiroz F, Malagelada JRDigestive System Research Unit, Hospital General Vall d'Hebron, Autonomous University of Barcelona, Barcelona, Spain.Abstract Background-Patients with irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) frequently complain of excessive gas but their fasting volume of intestinal gas is apparently normal. We hypothesised that the pathophysiological mechanism involved may be impairment of intestinal gas transit. Aim-To investigate intestinal gas transit and tolerance in IBS patients compared with healthy subjects. Methods-A gas mixture (N(2), O(2), and CO(2) in venous proportions) was infused into the jejunum of 20 patients with IBS and 20 healthy controls at 12 ml/min for four hours. Gas evacuation, initially flatus from the anus (two hours) and then intrarectally (two hours), was continuously recorded. Symptom perception (0-6 scale) and abdominal distension were measured at 10 minute intervals. Results-After two hours of external gas (flatus) collection, 18 of 20 IBS patients had developed gas retention (>400 ml), increased gastrointestinal symptoms (score >3), or abdominal distension (>3 mm girth increment) compared with only four of 20 control subjects. During intrarectal gas collection, 13 of 17 patients still exhibited abnormal responses. Conclusion-A large proportion of patients with IBS can be shown to have impaired transit and tolerance of intestinal gas loads. This anomaly may represent a possible mechanism of IBS symptoms, specifically pain and bloating._____________________MNL www.leapallergy.com


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2001)

Hello, Mike...and thank you for posting this article.I can tell you that I have had experience which leads me to believe in the accuracy of what the research for this article has illuminated. I have a problem with kidney stones. On every occasion when my urologist views my x-rays in search of stones or their passage, she has difficulty viewing based on the amount of intestinal gas which obstructs the viewability of fine solids. She has commented numerous times on the amount of gas I have in my system, (even when I cannot feel it), seen via x-ray. Just wanted to make note of this in reference to this article.Thanks again.Full of Joy


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2001)

Hello, Mike...and thank you for posting this article.I can tell you that I have had experience which leads me to believe in the accuracy of what the research for this article has illuminated. I have a problem with kidney stones. On every occasion when my urologist views my x-rays in search of stones or their passage, she has difficulty viewing based on the amount of intestinal gas which obstructs the viewability of fine solids. She has commented numerous times on the amount of gas I have in my system, (even when I cannot feel it), seen via x-ray. Just wanted to make note of this in reference to this article.Thanks again.Full of Joy ..and gas.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

yeah this has been one of those hotly debated subjects about gas, bloating, abdominal girth etc on the Discussion Board...trouble is when you post some answers over here they don't get seen too often...this does add some objectivity to the discussion anywayMNL___________ www.leapallergy.com


----------

